# Cats in Art



## NebraskaCat

For my birthday this year I purchased three cat-themed sculptures, that I really liked when I saw them. In total, there were 25 of these bronzes cast in 1983 by the British sculptor, David Cornell.

Bronze Sculpture by Royal Portrait Sculptor David Cornell


















Does anyone else have cat art or decoration in the home, besides actual cats?


----------



## 10cats2dogs

WOW! Those are Beautiful! What a great gift to yourself!


----------



## cat face

Cat art? <faints> that's all I ever get as gifts! lol
I have three cat statues, two wood, one out of reconstituted stone (weighs a ton lol)
I have little cat trinkets, I have cat change purses, cat calendars, cat cookie jar, cat pictures, Venetian cat mask from Venice, cat lawn ornament, cat key holders, cat jewelry, etc. It just goes on and on lol

They are beautiful pieces, you've purchased! So elegant and delicate which is difficult to achieve in a bronze cast.


----------



## Marcia

I used to have the cutest collection of cat dolls by a local artist. They were all dressed differently - cat in baby dress sucking thumb and holding blankie, cat with coveralls and fishing pole, cat in tutu and ballet slippers - and many more. I gave them to my granddaughter when she was about 12 because she loved them (at the time), but they quickly ended up in the trash bin of forgotten toys. Too bad, they were so cute and one of a kind and the artist is long gone. Oh well, such is life with kids I guess.

Those are beautiful, Nebraskacat!! Really beautiful! I hope they bring you years of joy!


----------



## Yuki'sMum

Wow Nebraskacat! Those are so beautiful. They really capture the grace of a cat and I love the colour too. 
I don't have any cat art  other than a pottery cat in a yoga pose I bought at Pier One a couple of years ago. I do get given little things with leopard print though, to match Yuki's coat  lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat

The color, I guess, is just the natural patina of this particular formulation of bronze - kind of like the green patina of the statue of liberty.


----------



## BigLittleSmall

Those are beautiful! Are they made of jade? (NVmind I just saw they were bronze lol) I absolutely ADORE the one stretching .. I LOOOOVE when my cats do that!





I had some artwork commissioned for my wedding. The animals couldn't come but I wanted to include them .. so for my cake toppers I had sculptures of all my animals made (5 cats & 3 dogs) by a lady on Etsy.














































I even had one of us made lol


----------

